# 01991, 01992, 01935, 01936



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello, 

I have been seeing a ton of MAC anesthesia cases for injections performed by other doctors. These injections mainly all say "anesthesia usually not required" 
62311, 64493, 64483 etc... I am now seeing rejections for reporting with one of the ASA injection codes 01991, 01992, 01935, 01936. 

I am not sure where to even begin to look for information on this. Please help if you have any knowledge in this subject. I was contemplating on using the 23 modifier. But, I have never used it before and I am not sure how to apply.

Would I report as 62311-23? or 01992-QZ/AA-23-QS? (this was Prone position).


Please advise.
Thank you!

~Melissa, CPC~


----------



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jul 21, 2014)

I have found this is a MAC (QS) issue. 
The provider is not giving me all pertinent diagnoses. I am requesting the pre-eval/H&P documentation for this provider to obtain qualifying diagnosis for the QS.
Thanks!
~Melissa


----------

